# Progressive Truth in the OT



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 4, 2005)

What do you think are the three most dominant progressive truths which run through the Old Testament?


----------



## crhoades (Aug 4, 2005)

The seed that would crush the serpent's head would become Immanuel - include all of the theophanies etc. pointing to the incarnation.


----------



## Robin (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> What do you think are the three most dominant progressive truths which run through the Old Testament?



God is choosing-out a people for Himself:

"I will be your God, you will be my people" ;and

a Kingdom is coming.

Robin


----------



## CalsFarmer (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Absolute sovereignty of God
2. Promise of redemption 
3. Gods' care and involvement in the lives of His people.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 4, 2005)

1. Salvation 
2. The Messiah 
3. The Kingdom

(and I'd add)
4. The afterlife.


----------

